# Local Fort Lauderdale Captain wants to learn how to sail !



## Captain Ted The Pirate (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi... This is Captain Ted , I currently work for Sea Tow Fort Lauderdale and own a 35' Donzi... But my goal is to sell this boat and Buy a S/V and become a liveaboard... I just dont have any education in sailing... So, I am seeking someone to teach me... I will pay for the education or exchange Labor for Lessons... I can be contacted at my Email:
TedThePirate at Gmail .com If you can assist me ...
Thank You Captain Ted


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

An adult learn to sail class is a great way to get to learn the basics.

Our local sailing club offers courses, so check them out!

Sailors Point: Sailing instruction offered at Hollywood, FL's Sailor's Point Park

As a student, you'll get access to the fleet of small boats (Sunfish, 420s) to learn on. Well worth the price of the class in my book!


----------



## Captain Ted The Pirate (Feb 25, 2012)

NightOwl Thank you for the Help !


----------



## Bradfordpm (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome Pirate Ted, hope to see you under the sails soon!


----------



## chwigo (Apr 20, 2012)

ft lauderdale to Bermuda then to azors then with ARC to Azors then Plymouth.
leaving May 10th return from England on or before june 10th

52' cape cat no sailing experience needed experienced owner and crew come back quick as window short call chuck wigo 954 873 0741

learn how to sale and get a crossing on your record now


----------

